# RM Element 70 mit 100kg?



## Joe911 (21. September 2005)

Frage an die Element-Fahrer: Wer hat Erfahrung mit einem Systemgewicht (Fahrer+Gepäck) von rund 100kg auf dem Element 70? Einsatzgebiet XC und Touren.

Ist dies empfehlenswert? 

Thanks,
JP


----------



## Nihil Baxter (21. September 2005)

Rocky Mountain hat auf alle seine Rahmen keine Gewichtsbeschränkung. Ich habe selber das Element 70 mit gut 100 kg Körpergewicht. Der Rahmen ist ein Austauschrahmen von RM, da mir an meinem 2003er Element Signature die Schweißnaht Tretlagergehäuse/Schwingenlager gerissen ist. Ich denke aber eher, das dies auf einen Fehler beim Schweissen zurückzuführen ist. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall steif genug, und hält auch einiges aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schattenmann (22. September 2005)

Hy hy,

mir ist kein Fall bekannt, dass es auf Grund eines hohen "Systemgewichtes"
bei einem Element zu Schrierigkeiten gekommen wäre !


----------



## Joe911 (23. September 2005)

Okay - ich hab mir also zwischenzeitlich einen schönen RM Element Rahmen zum Selbstaufbau für die kommenden Herbstmonate geleistet  (wird dann mein Hot-Chili ablösen).

Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Forum!

Gruß,
joe

P.S.: In den USA gibt's im MTB-Forum einen, der das Element mit seinen über 300 Pfund doch zum brechen gebracht hat und sich darüber gewundert hat - naja bei über 136 kg auch kein Wunder.


----------



## fritzn (29. September 2005)

Hi,

dann beglückwünsche ich Dich zu Deinem Element - viel Freude beim Aufbau und vor allem fahren!

Melde mich hier nochmal zur Vervollständigung:

Ich fahre ein TSc. Da gibt´s wohl angeblich ein Gewichtslimit auf Grund des Scandium-Unterrohres. Ich meine, das wären 80 kg gewesen.

Ich wiege um 78, auch mal 80 kg und fahre fast immer mit Rucksack, wenn´s mit dem Element rausgeht (denn es ist ein überragendes Langstrecken-Bike), der hat dann ein übliches Alpencross-Kampfgewicht von 6-9 kg. Man könnte also von nem Systemgewicht von 90 kg sprechen.

Die Alpen- und Lago-Trails hält es locker aus. Für Freeride ist es nicht gebaut.

Fakt: Es ist steif, es ist stabil, es ist nicht das geringste festzustellen.

 

Klar sollte aber auch sein, dass man mit dem Element nicht zum droppen geht. Fahre das Bike mit Verstand, und ihr werdet glücklich sein.

Grüße,
Fritz


----------

